# Angeln im Pitztal



## Feeder-Mick (8. März 2009)

Ich will dieses Jahr meinen Sommerurlaub im Pitztal in St. Leonhard verbringen. Ich hab zwar erfahren das es für den Fluss/Bach Pitze Karten gibt ,aber zur Fischerei selber konnte ich nichts erfahren.War von Euch schon mal einer in dieser Ecke Österreichs und hat Erfahrungen mit diesem Gewässer gesammelt ? Ich fische gerne mit der Fliegenrute.
Vielen Dank im voraus

Mick


----------



## Bienzli (11. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Pitztal*

Habe auch für die Sommerferien ein Angelurlaub am Heiterwangersee gebucht. Doch ich glaube, dass dies nicht optimal für Fliegenfischer ist.


----------

